# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Tevfik Fikret Kimdir?

## ceyda

382.jpg
24 Aralık 1867'de İstanbul'da doğan Tevfik Fikret'in asıl adı Mehmet Tevfik'tir. Çocuk yaşta annesinin ölümü, onu hayatı boyunca etkiledi. Ortaöğrenimini önce Mahmudiye Rüştiyesi'nde, sonra da Galatasaray Sultanisinde yaptı. Burada Recaizade Ekrem'in öğrencisi oldu. Duygulu kişiliği onu genç yaşlarda şiire yöneltti. 1888'de Galatasaray'ı bitirdikten sonra Hariciye Nezareti İstişare Odası'nda (Dışişleri Bakanlığı Enformasyon Dairesi), kâtip olarak göreve başladı. Yeterince çalışmadan para aldığı gerekçesiyle buradan ayrıldı.

Daha sonra tekrar çeşitli memurluklarda bulundu. Ek iş olarak Ticaret Mekteb-i Alisi'nde hat ve Fransızca öğretmenliği yaptı. 1891'de Mirsad Dergisi'nin açtığı şiir yarışmasında birinciliği kazanınca, edebiyat çevrelerinin dikkatini üstüne çekti. 1892'de Galatasaray Sultanisi'nin ilk bölümüne Türkçe öğretmeni atandı. 1894'te Hüseyin Kâzım Kadri ve Ali Ekrem Bolayır'la birlikte Malûmat Dergisi'ni çıkartmaya başladı. 1895'te hükümetin bütçede kısıntı yapma gerekçesiyle memur maaşlarının yüzde onunu kesmesine tepki olarak Galatasaray'daki görevinden istifa etti ve inzivaya çekildi.

1896'da, eski öğretmeni Recaizade Ekrem'in aracılığıyla Servet-i Fünun Dergisi'nin yazı işleri yönetmenliğine getirildi. Aynı yıl Robert Koleji'ne Türkçe öğretmeni olarak tayin edildi. Sultan Abdülhamid yönetimine muhalif olan Batıcılar, muhalefetlerinde uzun süre başarı sağlayamayınca bu durum onları toplumdan kaçış düşüncelerine sürükledi ve Tevfik Fikretteki "inziva" düşüncesini daha da derinleşti. Bu düşünce, Servet-i Fünun yazarlarınca da benimseniyordu.

Bir ara hepsi birlikte Yeni Zelanda'ya gitmeyi, daha sonra Hüseyin Kâzım'ın Manisa'nın bir köyündeki çiftliğine yerleşmeyi düşündüler. Ama Fikret'in "Yeşil Yurt" şiirinde de açıkça görülen bu sıla ütopyası ve birlikte yaşama özlemi bir türlü gerçekleşmedi. Servet-i Fünuncular arasında görüş ayrılıkları başlamıştı. Bazıları dergiden ayrıldılar. Bir süre sonra Fikret de derginin sahibi ile anlaşamayarak yazı işleri yönetmeliğini bıraktı. Bütün zamanını Robert Koleji'nde geçirmeye başladı. 1901'de "inziva" düşüncesini gerçekleştirmek amacıyla Rumelihisarı'nda Robert Koleji'nin yanında, planlarını kendisinin çizdiği Aşiyan adlı evi yaptırmaya başladı.

Bugün Tevfik Fikret Müzesi olan Aşiyan, 1905'de tamamlandı. Fikret, eşi ve oğlu Haluk'la birlikte buraya yerleşti. Çok az insanla görüşüyordu. "Sis", "Sabah Olursa", "Bir Lahza-i Taahhur" bu dönemin ürünleridir. Bu arada babasının, arkasından da, kızkardeşinin hayatlarını kaybetmesi onu çok etkiledi. Bu döneminde, özgürlük getireceğine inandığı İttihat ve Terakki'yi destekliyordu. 1908'de de, II.Meşrutiyet'in ateşli savunucuları arasına katıldı. Meşrutiyet'ten sonra "inziva"sından çıktı, eski arkadaşlarıyla barışarak, Hüseyin Kâzım ve Hüseyin Cahid'le birlikte Tanin Gazetesi'ni kurdu. Ama, gazete İttihat ve Terakki'nin yayın organı durumuna getirilmek istenince buna karşı çıkıp, Hüseyin Cahid'le kavga ederek oradan da ayrıldı.

Yeni yönetimin önerdiği maarif nazırlığı görevini de geri çevirdi. Bu göreve getirilen Abdurrahman Şerefin çağrısıyla, Galatasaray Sultanisi'nin müdürü oldu ve bir süre önce yanmış olan okulun onarımını üstlendi. Bu arada, toplantı salonunu mescitin üstüne yaptırdığı gerekçesiyle ağır eleştirilere uğradı. O günlerde 31 Mart Olayı patlak verdi. Fikret, olayı protesto amacıyla önce kendini okulun kapısına zincirle bağlattı, ertesi gün de istifa etti. Ancak öğrencilerin ve maarif nazırı Nail Bey'in ısrarlarıyla tam yetkili olarak göreve döndü. Ama sekiz ay sonra, yeni maarif nazırı Emrullah Efendi'yle anlaşamayarak bir daha dönmemek üzere Galatasaray'dan ayrıldı.

Darülmuallim ve Darülfünun'daki görevlerinden de istifa etti ve yeniden Aşiyan'a çekildi. Artık, İttihat ve Terakki İktidarı'na da muhalif olmuştu. 1912'de Meclis'in kapatılması üzerine, bu olayı Meclis'in 1878'de kapatılmasına benzeterek "Doksan Beşe Doğru" şiirini yazdı. Bunu "Han-ı Yağma", "Sancak- Şerif Huzurunda" gibi şiirler izledi. İttihat ve Terakki'nin fedailerince izlenmeye başlandı. Modern pedagoji ilkelerine uygun bir okul açmak, yeni bir edebiyat dergisi çıkartmak gibi tasarıları olduysa da bunları gerçekleştiremedi.

O günlerde, ağır şeker hastalığına yakalanmış olduğu anlaşıldı. 1914'te kolu şiştiği için bir ameliyat geçirdi. Tedaviye yanaşmaması sonucunda hastalığı iyice artarak ölümüne neden oldu. 19 Ağustos 1915'te İstanbulda öldü.

----------

